# Footman and james



## gtr-jack (Sep 29, 2010)

Would like to tell other owners about the above company
Just had a quote for my 1991 gtr32 £301.00 fully comp, cci wanted allmost double that for a renewal, my car is 21 years old so it qualifies for classic insurance, and a 3000 a year mileage limit.
fantastic service thanks footman and james


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

gtr-jack said:


> Would like to tell other owners about the above company
> Just had a quote for my 1991 gtr32 £301.00 fully comp, cci wanted allmost double that for a renewal, my car is 21 years old so it qualifies for classic insurance, and a 3000 a year mileage limit.
> fantastic service thanks footman and james



I joined them last month Full comp limited mileage 3,000 excellent service
agreed.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Does it have to be standard, or will they cover modified examples?


----------



## nw99 (Apr 5, 2009)

markM3 said:


> Does it have to be standard, or will they cover modified examples?


Small modifications accepted


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Tried these on my R34GTR for a 3K p.a. limited policy, yes it qualifies for their 'Future Classics' scheme, but premium was still £580 p.a. Keith Michaels renewal for 5K p.a. was £660 so disappointing really.


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Again I want to stress with these small modifications i.e. changing alloys to similar ones. They do not take anything that changes the power much, or involved big changes! Changed your brakes? Forget it!

I have had them for 18 months though, and can vouch for them being very professional, well priced, and good in the event of a claim (sadly I had a bump in my last car).


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

boyband6666 said:


> Again I want to stress with these small modifications i.e. changing alloys to similar ones. They do not take anything that changes the power much, or involved big changes! Changed your brakes? Forget it!


I second this, you have to be honest with them about your mods, any change to the power output from standard and it is a no no. If you have got an Apexi Power FC fitted, one of the most common upgrades for a Skyline, and you did not explain it fully, you may find that you are not covered.

Their classic insurance is exactly what it says, for *original condition* cars. It is not meant for modified cars.

Be carefull :thumbsup:


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

They are also AFAIK fairly strict about the limited miles part too. You report it when you sign up, and if there is a claim it is checked.

Fantastic insurance, but again, not for everyone


----------

